# Motorcycle Helmet question



## dsmithtx (Jun 7, 2011)

Will I be able to wear my US DOT helmet in Australia?


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

dsmithtx said:


> Will I be able to wear my US DOT helmet in Australia?


Hi,

It seems that you'll need a helmet that is approved by an Australian authority.

I just found a conversation about it here:
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1705102

Also I think the Australian authority is called AS/NZS 1698:2006.


----------



## dsmithtx (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like I'll be paying too much for a new Helmet then. 
Thanks


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

dsmithtx said:


> Looks like I'll be paying too much for a new Helmet then.
> Thanks


Yes, they look expensive  It might be public transport for you


----------

